# manuals whats a good one?



## JR Botkins (Jan 10, 2009)

I just purchased a new manual from Speer #14. I am so disappointed! It is nothing more that a 1000+ page commercial for there bullets [only] and RSBC reloading equipment that I had to pay $29.99 + shipping for. I need a good manual that also deals with lead bullets and 40 cal charges somebody please help............JR


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

For a newer manual I like my 50th anniversary Sierra manual.

I have a older Lyman manual I like real well too. Of course it was my first one. It has data for reduced loads for cast bullets with or with out gas checks. Also a section for muzzle loaders, the older side lock ones.

Look on book finder .com for some good used ones at graet prices.
Is also a good place to sell the one you don't like.

 Al


----------



## CV-580 (Apr 29, 2008)

My first choice for reloading manuals is the Lyman 49th Edition reloading manual. This manual is especially good for the new reloader.

Second choice would be Sierra Reloading Manual since I use a large percentage of their bullets.

C.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

The LEE manual covers a lot of territory. One just has to remember that the bullets covered are categorized by weight and not brand and that different bullets (brands) of the same weight CAN have variations in pressure. Like any other manuall you have to work your way up and that may take a bit longer with some bullets due to the safety figure built in.


----------



## Centerfire (Jan 13, 2006)

Sure it's their powders but it is free and they update it so you do not have to buy a new manual when new bullets come out

Hodgdon has won me over

http://www.hodgdon.com/


----------



## bryan_huber (Aug 3, 2008)

what did you expect, them to provide every single answer to you on everyone elses bullets making other bullets look superior to their own?


----------

